
Companies need to stop using memes - canadianwriter
https://kolemcrae.com/stop-using-memes-in-your-advertising/
======
Hackbraten
One notable exception are ascended memes, i. e. when a company is the target
of a meme and ends up embracing that same meme eventually.

Details:

[https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/AscendedMeme](https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/AscendedMeme)

Example:

[https://twitter.com/sonic_hedgehog/status/609115871747833856](https://twitter.com/sonic_hedgehog/status/609115871747833856)

